# long haired mice



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi.

I've noticed that one of my doe breeders has long hair. Are people bothered by this when buying mice as reptile food? 

I've noticed that on all the ads for mice as food there short haired and white.

Will anyone be bothered if there long haired and near enough a mixed bag of every colour going? 

Cheers 

Nocturnalchunk


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

I like my mice as hairy as they come YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

Mental shetland mice are nails too. 
Loads better than those fussy short haired white ones


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

got a mouse that looks like a mop, ill send you a pic :2thumb:


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

my snakes will eat them no matter what colour or hair style lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the problem with longhaired mice is that the snakes cannot always digest the hair and it can, in some cases, cause a blockage.
Having said that I used lh and had no problems but I didn't feed lh longterm.


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

umm in that case does anyone know the best way to shave a mouse? :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

One of my snakes wont even eat mice if they arent white! Black mice are a disater. 

Hairy however is fine


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

hmm well im kinda buggered as mine are generally black and hairy  still they look pretty cool 
there like little shetland mice


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

my Bosc eats anything that moves regardless of colour, hair or species :2thumb:


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

True. 
Your bloody Bosc would eat horses if you gave it the chance.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Being soft and female I would rather feed the white or even naked mice as the coloured pretty ones look too much like my pets and make me sad and dont think I could feed something as lovely as a long haired :blush: Socks the Snake has to eat though...


----------

